# Arcade Competition



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

In honor of the new arcade games, I will be giving a bag of 25 .50 caliber lead balls to whoever is able to achieve the highest score in "Sky Blocks" before/on 8-27-2011. The contest starts.... Now!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I am in


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow that wasn't easy.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

NightKnight, do your high scores count or is it just the person with the highest score besides you?


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

bj000 said:


> wow that wasn't easy.


im kickin your ass	haha


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

atom said:


> wow that wasn't easy.


im kickin your ass	haha
[/quote]
stop it nlol


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine don't count, although I don't expect to keep the high score for long.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

for the win, atom!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah im trying hard enough lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

my hands hurt!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

haha so are mine , i want to beat knight knight im going


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah me too. i think i need a break,.,. i cant think anymore.. i just woke up so let me get some coffee into me first


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

your beating me .. you son of a b..ch	lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thats why im taking a break lol


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

im in


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

iwon!!1
im shaking so bad


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

what a rush


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

so do i have to keep the high score until then?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> In honor of the new arcade games, I will be giving a bag of 25 .50 caliber lead balls to whoever is able to achieve the highest score in "Sky Blocks" before/on 8-27-2011. The contest starts.... Now!


if that means i won, then awesome..
but if i have to be the king of the caste for a week, bring it on!! hehe


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, you have to be the highest score on the 27th to win.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome.. then i better set the bar high lol


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL Yep! That is a darned impressive score too, BTW.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i will share the secret. to give myself more competition.. get a perfect score.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

bj000 said:


> i will share the secret. to give myself more competition.. get a perfect score.


Might want to check your rank again...


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

nice!


NightKnight said:


> i will share the secret. to give myself more competition.. get a perfect score.


Might want to check your rank again...
[/quote]


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

BJ!!! 41,000 points?!?!?!?!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i didn't want to rub it in.. lol


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! It looks like bj000 is going to take this one, unless someone comes in with a late lead!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gamekeeper john getting so close.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like in 10 minutes i win!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i am really looking forward to trying to shoot with lead.. it will be a first for me. hopefully gamekeeper john wont beat me in the next few hours.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The contest will end at midnight tonight. I am pretty sure that bj000 has it though. That score is just crazy!!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like gamekeer got it. i do not think i have it in me to beat the score. he must have wanted it more than me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And...Gamekeeper John wins! Congrats John!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

way to go.. i was still trying to the last minute, lol


----------

